
Researchers Find Downside to Sleeping More Than 8 Hours a Day - prostoalex
https://www.inverse.com/article/47915-over-sleeping-health-risks
======
jdietrich
Misleading title, buried lede:

 _sleeping longer than ten hours might be indicative of other problems that
might give cardiologists concern, adds Brooke Aggarwal, Ph.D., a behavioral
scientist and clinical health education specialist in the Division of
Cardiology at Columbia University Medical Center who was not involved in the
study. “Scientists are not totally sure if sleeping too much is a risk to
health itself, or if it is simply a marker of increased risk, she tells
Inverse._

~~~
romwell
>Scientists are not totally sure if sleeping too much is a risk to health
itself, or if it is simply a marker of increased risk, she tells Inverse.

More breaking news: people suffering from depression also often suffer from
sleeping disorders, including sleeping too much.

But please, don't tell that to the journalist who wrote this article, lest we
see titles like "Researches Warn That Snoozing Your Alarm Has a Depressing
Downside".

Thanks for summarizing this article in one sentence.

~~~
jdietrich
_> don't tell that to the journalist who wrote this article_

To be fair, headlines are often written by sub-editors rather than the article
author. Journalists are often unfairly blamed for sensationalist headlines
that they had no part in writing. The buried lede may be the journalist's
fault, or it could also be the work of a sub-editor.

------
Hydraulix989
If I had to guess people needing that much sleep are likely to have an
underlying/undiagnosed sleep disorder like sleep apnea, which wreaks havoc on
cardiovascular health.

~~~
nikkwong
Yep. I slept 7-8 hours all my life, until sleep apnea started to rear it's
ugly head last year. Now, I consistently sleep 10-11. It's the only way I've
found to not feel miserable and fatigued all day.

~~~
bsder
Please get a CPAP machine. They do wonders for people with even mild forms of
sleep apnea.

